# Venison Smoke



## dacdots (Oct 17, 2005)

Thanks to Earl D and his info I got around to smoking my first[and it wont be my last] deer ham.Mixing up my own"slather"I injected the haunch with my big injector.This thing is kinda scary cause it looks like a giant metal syringe that the old time dentist used to use.Anyway I left the haunch in the excess slather for four days,and today I smoke cooked it in my ECB for seven hours.The end result was far above anything I could have imagined.Not only was the meat very tasty but it was increadibly tender.Over the years Ive cooked and processed deer many ways but this method is to be recommended to anyone who has not tried it.Thanks again Earl.


----------



## Dutch (Oct 17, 2005)

Glad I could help and glad it turned out so weell! Now, when can I expect my package of smoked deer haunch to arrive at my house??  (That deer DID come with two back legs didn't it?) :P


----------



## dacdots (Oct 18, 2005)

Im so sorry Earl but the only thing that was left was the bone and I gave it to the poor ol dog.With two fifteen and one seventeen year olds, good vittels dont last long around here.As far as the other haunch, I gave it to a friend who wasted no time turning it into jerky.Dont worry, there will be plenty more as we have a long season here and Im just getting warmed up.


----------



## Dutch (Oct 18, 2005)

I know what it's like feeding (more like TRYING to feed) teenagers. I'm the Da of seven kids and the youngest one turned 13 last July.  Don't fret about sending me any venison.  My Dad-in-law and Brother-in-law always keep me stocked with venison (They should since I cut their deer for them).


----------



## n90srbw (Oct 4, 2006)

earl can you email me some deer smoking receipes? i am new at smoking and i am looking to do a deer this year. please email me. thanks for any help you can give me. [email protected]


----------



## ultramag (Oct 5, 2006)

I'm glad you posted this dacdots. I remember reading the original post and wanting to try it but had forgot about it. I even had my dad talked out of a couple venison roasts since I never make any because I had never found a way to prepare them they didn't end up dry.


n90srbw,

Here is a link to the original post http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/viewtopic.php?t=136. When you get a chance why not head up to Roll Call and introduce yourself. Lot's of great info and knowledgeable and helpful people here to help you get started. Tulsa Jeff also offers a 5-day eCourse that is full of information to help get you started. I hope you decide to join us.


----------



## cajunsmoker (Oct 5, 2006)

Here is another good one to check out.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/viewtopic.php?t=355

Now that is a good looking venison ham. :D


----------

